# speaker size?



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

what is the stock door and rear speaker sizes for a 1999 sentra gxe ?


----------



## Ihasn (Jun 2, 2004)

redfire1984 said:


> what is the stock door and rear speaker sizes for a 1999 sentra gxe ?


i am pretty sure all 4 speakers are 6.5inch by 2.5inch. the front speakers use the 3 screws, making the front speakers actally take up 6.75 inches, where the ones in the back use 4 screws.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The b14 has a 2.5" mounting depth? Damn, wonder why they decided to downgrade for the b15s....


----------



## redfire1984 (May 16, 2004)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

b14's dont have a 2.5 inch mounting depth....2 inches max


----------

